# ASA Qualifier Gainesville Archery Club 5/15/16



## abhunter (May 10, 2016)

We'll be hosting Qualifier Sunday 5/15/16
registration 8:30-3:00 
Guest class for those not qualifing


----------



## BowanaLee (May 10, 2016)

I want to bad. My joints are so messed up I cant even practice.  Hopefully I'll feel better after this Doxycycline Hyclate kicks in.Ticks messed me up. Don't think you geezers are off the hook though.


----------



## hoyt44 (May 10, 2016)

see you there Bowana


----------



## DoubleRR (May 11, 2016)

I resemble that remark about "you geezers"... Hope your feeling better soon!


----------



## fayettebowman (May 12, 2016)

Can I get an address please. Can't seem to find it


----------



## abhunter (May 12, 2016)

fayettebowman said:


> Can I get an address please. Can't seem to find it


2125  Calvary Church Rd
Gainesville, GA


----------



## oldgeez (May 13, 2016)

the geez is coming


----------



## BowanaLee (May 15, 2016)

Bad night. Don't wait on me.


----------



## fayettebowman (May 16, 2016)

Are scores posted yet


----------



## abhunter (May 16, 2016)

fayettebowman said:


> Are scores posted yet


Scores are posted on Face Book Gainesville Archery Club
I'll get them up here asap. Not enough time in a day


----------



## dbell80 (May 18, 2016)

Scores ASA Qualifier 5/15/16
Semi Pro 
Michael Norton        210/8
Open A
Jason Goldman        201/8
Joseph Irvin              197/5
Sr Open
Mark Loggins              203/8
Frances Kephart         198/2
James Strickland        179/3
Earl Massey                 NC
Womens Open A
Danielle Stone             191/3
Open B
Matt Loggins                 214/7
Daniel Morgan              190/7
Known 50
David Brown                 216/11
Jonathan Clark             212/9
Shawn Blackburn         200/6
Jason Hicks                   NC
Known 45
Ryan Lockhart             234/17
Doug Bell                     220/13
James Taylor               216/11
Kevin Cannon              212/9
Andy Rouse                 210/9
Josh Norton                 210/7
Sam Jennings             206/6
John Allen                   204/4
Sr Known    
Kenneth Stone            216/9
Mike Crowe                 211/8
John Nickell                 208/6
Nelson  Garmon          206/7
Johnny Lennox            204/5
Ezra   Alleyhn              197/4
Chris Fields                  194/5
Womens Known 45
Genevra Fields             196/2
Super Sr      
Perry Hughes                 210/8
Barry Moon                    210/6
Sr Master    
Leon Pittman                  194/2
Sr Hunter    
Jeff Massey                     212/8
Jon Cannon                     190/4
William Randolph             190/2
Randy Davis                     187/6
Hunter   
Melvin atha                         199/7
Beu Witherspoon                188/3
Crossbow      
Danny Morgan                    208/5
Victor Marrane                   210/4
Open C    
Jason Bittinger                   218/11
Herbie       Best                 216/9
Wesley Mulkey                  214/8
Adam Lockhart                  214/7
Michael Reynolds              210/7
Stacey Campbell               208/5
Mathew Addis                    204/7
Josh Livingston                  202/3
Greg Turner                       202/2
Kenneth Free                     195/6
Ben Brown                         186/3
Mathew Solloum                182/5
Dwayne Ledford                 177/6
Womens Known 40 
Patti Ledford                       164/4
Ashlee Willingham              126/2
Women Hunter    
Sandy Jennings                  190/2
Michele    Norton                 189/2
Janice Davis                        185/3
Tamara Archer                    184/1
Vonda Stone                        173/1
Bow Novice    
Jesse Scott                          214//10
Brandon Hughes                  210/10
Jonnah Duvall                      200/4
Brad Lewis                           198/3
Randall Hughes                    195/5
Kristopher   Woodall              188/3
bill Ledford                            187/3
Michael  Archer                     187/2
Casey Cagle                          186/0
Josh Heller                           185/1
Michael Jennings                  NC
High school Girl Pins
Paula Ledford                       191/5
Hayley Taylor                        158/1
Middle School Open Boys
CJ Jennings                          200/5
Elementary Open   
Keevan   Mulkey                    179/1
Elementary Pins
Hope Reynolds                       138/0
Junior Eagle   
Logan Taylor                           187/3
Mark Hicks                               NC
20 Fun Shooters
Thanks everyone


----------

